# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Rcuprer l'argent issu des tlchargements d'une application

## medchok

A ceux qui ont dj eu l'exprience de mettre des applications sur l'Appstore,
Pourriez-vous, SVP, m'indiquer comment un dveloppeur pourrait-il rcuprer les sommes d'argent issues des tlchargements de son application (les diffrentes formes possibles).
Une deuxime question dans le mme sens, dans le cas d'applications du type achats in-App, est ce qu'il y a des rglementations ou restrictions spcifiques exiges par Apple du genre, les sommes engendres par les achats doivent tre verses  Apple et non directement au dveloppeur?
Vous remerciant pour vtre aide

----------

